# Something is up with my Dinan Stuff



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

In Tulsa last Saturday, there was a BMW dyno day.

In short a '00 540iA with Dinan engine and transmission software had 5 more HP than mine '02 540i6 with Dinan software, cai, tb, mf, exhaust, and aftermarket resonator.  :dunno: 

She had 241 at the wheels and I had 236. The TQ was about the same about 285 I believe.

In the past mine has tested at 258/296 HPat the wheels. One may say it is a dyno descrepency, it could be, but still less than the Dinan Stage 1 vs. Stage 4 plus resonator change.

One other thing that was of interest. To experiment, we disconnected the battery for 10 mins and re-dynoed. The result, almost identical HP and TQ, but the air/fuel mixture was much leaner. :dunno: 

The car is at the BMW dealer (Dinan authorized) shop now, it had overheated last week in a "fast" food line (with think it is aux fan). They are going to call Dinan and ask for possible explainations.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Could be that 00 car was just stronger to begin with than your's, but i'm surprised an auto would be putting more power out than a manual. (maybe he was running better fuel?)

Along similar lines, a friend of mine had his 03 M5 dynoed at the same shop that I had dynoed my 00 M5. He has dinan intakes, mafs, headers, exhaust and software. I have dinan cai's, supersprint exhaust, evosport pullies and powerchip (no headers) and I had 3 more hp and like 18 more lbs ft torque. There are so many dyno variables, it's hard to compare them with 100% certainty.
Mike


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Malachi said:


> we disconnected the battery for 10 mins and re-dynoed. The result, almost identical HP and TQ, but the air/fuel mixture was much leaner. :dunno:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Malachi,
> ...


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

I hear pre-vanos engines are to be strong then vanos equipped cars. :dunno: Could be the reason.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

zerofighter said:


> I hear pre-vanos engines are to be strong then vanos equipped cars. :dunno: Could be the reason.


ZF,

I'm selling my drum set to a buddy... I may be able to get the M-tech bumpers soon!! Yeeha! :str8pimpi

-Mark


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

zerofighter said:


> I hear pre-vanos engines are to be strong then vanos equipped cars. :dunno: Could be the reason.


1999 was single VANOS, 2000 and up are dual VANOS.

It was either 02 or 03 that BMW registered an 8HP bump (engine) for 540's.


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

markseven said:


> ZF,
> 
> I'm selling my drum set to a buddy... I may be able to get the M-tech bumpers soon!! Yeeha! :str8pimpi
> 
> -Mark


Yes! Finally! Now you will need a set of splitters :thumbup: I can't decide, hamann or ACS.

Anyway, back on topic.

I am pretty sure that the 98's and below are pre-vanos, and have been dynoed, and proven to have a bit more power then a vanos equipped car. I can't find the website that has a whole bunch of dynos or a bunch of 540's. Search for it, I am sure it will come up.


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

ok, found the link

http://www.bmw540ifun.com/Dynos&QtrMile.htm

1997 540iA stock 247rwhp/273rwtq
2003 540iA stock 236rwhp/274rwtq <---doesn't seem like a 8hp bump.

There have been many discussions about this, or maybe some cars have a strong motor but fluke? :dunno:

Wait, I just realized. It is YOUR site that these dynos come from. lol. I'm an idiot, disregard what I just said.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

markseven said:


> Malachi said:
> 
> 
> > we disconnected the battery for 10 mins and re-dynoed. The result, almost identical HP and TQ, but the air/fuel mixture was much leaner. :dunno:
> ...


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

zerofighter said:


> ok, found the link
> 
> http://www.bmw540ifun.com/Dynos&QtrMile.htm
> 
> ...


LOL, thats ok man, I was wondering when you would make the connection.

One should consider, that it really not just the peak, but the entire area under the curve that is important. One car may have a higher peak but the other may be higher most of the time and consequently post better 0-60 and 1/4 mile times.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Malachi said:


> Mark,
> 
> It was wxplained to me that by disconnecting the battery the engine software gets reset. After my second dyno run, because the number came in so low, we thought we would give that a try.
> 
> In talking to Dinan today, it was decided that the shop would send them my fault code listing and my attributes (there is another name for that but, I just came remember). The attributes in essense are those elements that the software remembers in terms of the effects of the mods and how one drives.


Hey Malachi,

I see  . When the software was re-set, you didn't lose your attributes (telemetrics?)?

-Mark


----------



## Speedfreak (Apr 19, 2004)

I went to a dyno day last month. My stock 2000 540ia put out 224.5 hp. I was a little disappointed. There was a guy there with Dinan intake, exhaust, and chip that got 225. 
I was told he was a E39 540/6, I don't know what year. I wasn't there when he dynoed but the dyno guy came over and pointed it out to me. This was on a Mustang dyno with a built-in weather station.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

markseven said:


> Hey Malachi,
> 
> I see  . When the software was re-set, you didn't lose your attributes (telemetrics?)?
> 
> -Mark


Yes and no. Yes, I lost some that were created reflecting my latest driving habits but, that is the point. The idea is to basically hit the "reset" button and have the software reload.

No, I was told today that the dealer has the capability to reset some attributes that don't get reset by disconnecting the battery.

Again, the word they use is not "attributes" it just starts with a "A"...but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Malachi said:


> Yes and no. Yes, I lost some that were created reflecting my latest driving habits but, that is the point. The idea is to basically hit the "reset" button and have the software reload.
> 
> No, I was told today that the dealer has the capability to reset some attributes that don't get reset by disconnecting the battery.
> 
> Again, the word they use is not "attributes" it just starts with a "A"...but hopefully you get the idea.


Might be talking about "adaptation".

This seems to be very noticable on slush box's. On my Dinan 540iA there is a noticeable difference when done via disconnecting the neg battery cable or having the dealer reset it. Either way the difference is the same for me.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

humanoid said:


> Might be talking about "adaptation".
> 
> This seems to be very noticable on slush box's. On my Dinan 540iA there is a noticeable difference when done via disconnecting the neg battery cable or having the dealer reset it. Either way the difference is the same for me.


I took my car in to the dealer to get a print out of the "adaptations" as requested by Dinan. Dinan has come back to tell me that there may be a problem with the Mass Air Censor. My dealer said that there are no fault codes showing a problem. I asked how much one costs in case I wanted to replace it and I was told it was around $380.

What do you guys think? That seems to be a lot of money for something that may not be a problem, but...I do not know much about Mass Air Censors.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Malachi said:


> I took my car in to the dealer to get a print out of the "adaptations" as requested by Dinan. Dinan has come back to tell me that there may be a problem with the Mass Air Censor. My dealer said that there are no fault codes showing a problem. I asked how much one costs in case I wanted to replace it and I was told it was around $380.
> 
> What do you guys think? That seems to be a lot of money for something that may not be a problem, but...I do not know much about Mass Air Censors.


Dinan should compensate you for the MAF if it turns out the MAF is not to blame. Sounds like this may turn into a process of elimination...

-Mark


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I would have the dealer re-install the Dinan Software first. Should be no charge at all to do this. Takes all of 5 minutes and you already paid for the software. 

Is your car actually running bad or is the idle surging or stalling?

Before I spent money on a maf sensor I would replace my CPS (camshaft possition sensors first). They're much less expensive then a maf sensor. 

If you do need a maf sensor you can find an after market bosch maf sensor for about half the price as an oem :thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

humanoid said:


> I would have the dealer re-install the Dinan Software first. Should be no charge at all to do this. Takes all of 5 minutes and you already paid for the software.
> 
> Is your car actually running bad or is the idle surging or stalling?
> 
> ...


MarkSeven: Good point. I have decided not to mess with it because the car runs fine, I just want some of that advertised HP.

Humanoid: Car is running fine. Thanks for the cost saving tip. I also want to re-address the issue with you regarding the TB...going back to stock.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

You shouldn't need to replace the CPS unless there is an error thrown. When adaptations are reset you need to drive the car like an SOB for a few days so that the learning cycle gets used to the heavy foot and maps for a more aggressive fuel mixture. Then dyno the car.

For the MAF pull it out and see if its dirty. IF so try cleanign it with electical contact cleaner. This should help almost immediately. If you got no rough idle, then it should not be a problem. Could be a programming issue with the software not taking into account for the extra mods. I'd reload the software and drive like an SOB for a few days before dynoing again.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Be VERY carful cleaning the elements in the MAF. They are very easy to break and expensive to replace as you know.


----------

